# Places to eat in Manchester



## iona (Aug 19, 2015)

Anyone got any recommendations for somewhere to eat Saturday and Sunday evening this weekend? Not really bothered what type of food, we'll have been training all day though so somewhere we can eat lots for not too much money would be good. According to Google maps we're staying somewhere in between bits called the green quarter and the northern quarter so preferably within walking distance.

Thanks


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 19, 2015)

I never eat out in Manchester so have no idea other than a chippy.  The chippy on Oldham Street in the Northern Quarter (by the Piccadilly Gardens end of the street) is OK.  But otherwise there are plenty of place in the NQ to choose from, although I've no idea about cost.  

The so-called Green Quarter is right on the edge of the city centre, so you need to head into town otherwise you'll be wandering into 'here be dragons' territory.


----------



## The Boy (Aug 19, 2015)

Disclaimer: the following depends on what time you eat dinner, BUT...

Obligatory This n That nomination.  

Some good places in Chinatown too. Yadgar if you fancy a change from TnT.  Teacup on Thomas St does amazing cakes, though is probably more a lunchtime place iirc.

Though if you are staying near the Northern Quarter then there are probably hundreds of  hip and happening and bang-on-trend places that have opened since I was there last.


----------



## lazythursday (Aug 19, 2015)

My knowledge of Manchester is much more daytime really. But places I've like in that area include Dough (pizza, does vegan / gf etc too), Sweet Mandarin which is a really good modern Chinese, and other people I know really rate Cedar which is a cheapish Lebanese place. 

There are a number of cheap curry cafes in the Northern Quarter - the best known is This and That but these all close by 6-7pm.


----------



## killer b (Aug 19, 2015)

I always recommend the soup kitchen for eating out in the northern quarter. Canteen service, reasonably priced and lush.


----------



## Shirl (Aug 19, 2015)

iona I don't know Manchester that well these days but here's a recommendation from frances lengel 
Vnam Cafe on Oldham Rd - This place  http://vnam.co.uk/map.htm
He says's the food's nice and inexpensive and fairly near to where you're going to be. He recommends the seafood broth.


----------



## Chemical needs (Aug 19, 2015)

If you love indian go to Moti Mahal. Likely not within walking distance but when I went Salford to study I loved the place


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 19, 2015)

My favourite place in Manchester is a bit of a trek from the city centre, but it's easy to get to by tram.

I doubt you'll go but I'll mention it anyway: Yakisoba in Chorlton. It's a Japanese fusion place and the food is amazing, with big portions, and it's cheap.

http://www.yakisoba.co.uk/


----------



## killer b (Aug 19, 2015)

Oh, my Mrs lives near there. Will have to give it a go.

Are you in touch with lengel Shirl? Pass on my regards.


----------



## Shirl (Aug 19, 2015)

killer b said:


> Oh, my Mrs lives near there. Will have to give it a go.
> 
> Are you in touch with lengel Shirl? Pass on my regards.


Will do. He's back next month too.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 19, 2015)

Watches thread. I've mostly eaten out in places a bit out of the center so far as my girlfriend lives in Heaton Chapel. The art house cinema did dam good pizza though. Went to a place called Aladins the other day for Middle Easter fair which was nice and you could bring your own booze.


----------



## Shirl (Aug 20, 2015)

The place frances recommended doesn't have a licence but he says you can BYOB and the delightfully oldschool Sam's Off Licence is only a couple of doors away. 
As I don't know the place I'm not sure what 'delightfully old school' means in this case


----------



## emanymton (Aug 20, 2015)

Does Matt and Phreds still give you a free pizza if you get two drinks?


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Aug 20, 2015)

Green quarter is the arse end of Victoria isn't it?  The Printworks is close by, it's all chains and it's busy but you'll find something you like.  Chinatown is always worth a go.  If you want something a bit more left field, try the Armenian Tavern on Albert Square near the town hall.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Aug 20, 2015)

Bem Brasil in the northern quarter is pretty good. Sapporo Teppanyaki is good fun.


----------



## iona (Aug 20, 2015)

Thanks everyone.

Got an email this morning saying we're going to be going out to eat as a group both nights so might not get a chance to try anywhere suggested  but I think I'm back in Manchester in October so I'll bear this thread in mind for then.

Shirl if you speak to Frances would say hi from me please 

killer b what's that place's Caribbean stuff like? Their website says it's new, have you tried it yet?


----------



## killer b (Aug 20, 2015)

I had their jerk chicken last time I was there, it was fucking lush. Better than the jerk chicken at the actual Caribbean place round the corner (although that is a chain). They use brown rice for all their dishes with rice too fwiw, and have an interesting veggie option.


----------



## moose (Aug 23, 2015)

lazythursday said:


> Sweet Mandarin which is a really good modern Chinese


Went last week - it was fucking abysmal. Frozen food, still cold in the middle. They offered me a free glass of win in compensation, but nowt for my husband.  Waitress had a face like a smacked arse every time she came near us after we complained, but still put 10% service charge on the bill. Place looked run down and dirty.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 23, 2015)

Went to a nice place called the Pad Thai in Reddish the other night. BYOB as well


----------



## moonsi til (Aug 23, 2015)

I really liked www.cromapizza.co.uk which is in nice surroundings, cheap and does great cocktails. I have been twice and had the Greek pizza each time. Also had great food in Solita's.


----------



## lazythursday (Aug 29, 2015)

moose said:


> Went last week - it was fucking abysmal. Frozen food, still cold in the middle. They offered me a free glass of win in compensation, but nowt for my husband.  Waitress had a face like a smacked arse every time she came near us after we complained, but still put 10% service charge on the bill. Place looked run down and dirty.


I'm surprised - I've always had good food there, far superior to most of the places in Chinatown. I know the sisters who run it now have other food businesses so perhaps it's been neglected. It's the only Chinese place I've found that properly understands gluten free so I really hope your experience was just a blip.


----------



## moose (Aug 29, 2015)

lazythursday said:


> I'm surprised - I've always had good food there, far superior to most of the places in Chinatown. I know the sisters who run it now have other food businesses so perhaps it's been neglected. It's the only Chinese place I've found that properly understands gluten free so I really hope your experience was just a blip.


I'd never been before, and definitely won't be going back. The waitress seems to have form, judging by frequent references to her on Trip Advisor!


----------



## mauvais (Aug 29, 2015)

More for a fun experience than the actual culinary element, although the food was very good too, I liked the Asian place near MOSI that does a sort of chef theatre which involves throwing food into your gaping mouth. Someone might know what exactly I'm on about but otherwise I can probably figure out the name.

Edit: Sapporo Teppanyaki or the correct spelling thereof


----------

